# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Aguas Marinas >  La búsqueda de petróleo[en el golfo de valencia] empieza hoy

## Luján

Noticia de portada del Levante-EMV en su edición digital de hoy (http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat.../776317.html):




> *La búsqueda de petróleo empieza hoy*
> 
> 
> *La empresa Cairn  Energy comenzará «de inmediato» las actuaciones en la plataforma  continental valenciana. El Boletín Oficial del Estado publicó ayer la  orden que permite a la compañía trabajar durante seis años en cinco  proyectos, que abarcan 396.900 hectáreas.*
> 
> 
> *JOSÉ SIERRA* 
> El Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE) dio ayer luz verde a la búsqueda  de petróleo en la costa valenciana. De esta manera, hoy entra en vigor  la orden que permite a la multinacional Cairn Energy a través de sus  filiales Medoil y Capricorn iniciar la prospección de hidrocarburos en  aguas del golfo de Valencia. 
> En total, la compañía especializada en  la investigación petrolífera que ya perfora en India, Túnez,  Groenlandia, actuará en cinco proyectos ya aprobados en las costas de la  C. Valenciana: Albufera, Benifaió y Gandia, frente a la costa de  Valencia; Altamar 1 y Altamar 2, situadas entre la C. Valenciana y las  Islas Baleares. La superficie global de estas actuaciones asciende a  396.900 hectáreas, repartidas entre las 238.140 de las tres primeras y  158.760 de los proyectos para la zona de Alta mar. El conjunto de estas  actuaciones más otra bautizada como Polifemo y aún pendiente de su  aprobación costará a la empresa más de 82 millones de euros. 
> ...

----------


## ben-amar

Hay algo que no entiendo de todo esto: tanto en las costas valencianas como en las andaluzas se realizan sondeos con autorizacion expresa (no puede ser de otra manera) del gobierno y sin embargo este dice a su vez que no se permitiria la extraccion de petroleo por su impacto en las costas y el interes turistico.

Si no se va a permitir la extraccion ¿por que los sondeos?  :Confused:  
Ninguna empresa realiza esos gastos si luego no va a poder siquiera amortizarlos, no hablemos ya de que se encuentre el "aceite de roca" y no se le saque beneficio  :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hay algo que no entiendo de todo esto: tanto en las costas valencianas como en las andaluzas se realizan sondeos con autorizacion expresa (no puede ser de otra manera) del gobierno y sin embargo este dice a su vez que no se permitiria la extraccion de petroleo por su impacto en las costas y el interes turistico.
> 
> Si no se va a permitir la extraccion ¿por que los sondeos?  
> Ninguna empresa realiza esos gastos si luego no va a poder siquiera amortizarlos, no hablemos ya de que se encuentre el "aceite de roca" y no se le saque beneficio


Si en cuentran petróleo, y la empresa habla con el gobierno, éste, puede sacar un buen pellizco en comisiones. Y ahora lo le vendría mal... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Salut

> Hay algo que no entiendo de todo esto: tanto en las costas valencianas como en las andaluzas se realizan sondeos con autorizacion expresa (no puede ser de otra manera) del gobierno y sin embargo este dice a su vez que no se permitiria la extraccion de petroleo por su impacto en las costas y el interes turistico.
> 
> Si no se va a permitir la extraccion ¿por que los sondeos?  
> Ninguna empresa realiza esos gastos si luego no va a poder siquiera amortizarlos, no hablemos ya de que se encuentre el "aceite de roca" y no se le saque beneficio


Te suena _"Donde dije digo, digo Diego"_?  :Big Grin: 

Vamos, frente a las costas de Tarragona ya tenemos a la Repsol guarreando con sus plataformas.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...pepunac_22/Tes


¿Desde cuándo el medio ambiente ha sido un impedimento para estos ******?

----------

